# April 2012 FE Results are in for New York!



## stedel (May 21, 2012)

I passed on the first try!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## hopefullyIpassed (May 21, 2012)

Nice!!!! I passed on my first try too in NH.. I was wicked nervous when I was signing into my NCEES account


----------



## stedel (May 21, 2012)

Same here! Congrats! Everyone has said how long it's supposed to take so I feel like it's a fake e-mail!

But I'm glad to see that other states have released results as well! So pumped!


----------



## xavierdlt1982 (May 25, 2012)

I passed too. Congrats


----------

